# Is the Bear Factory still in Liffey Valley?



## Paulsgirl (8 Jan 2010)

Just wondering if its still there or not.  Don't see it listed on their website.

Thanks

Paulsgirl


----------



## shesells (8 Jan 2010)

No - has been gone for years. Think there's still one in Dundrum, Jervis is gone too AFAIK


----------



## Paulsgirl (8 Jan 2010)

Grand thanks. Will try Dundrum.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Jan 2010)

See [broken link removed].

Seems to be called buildabear now.


----------



## ney001 (12 Jan 2010)

Paulsgirl said:


> Just wondering if its still there or not.  Don't see it listed on their website.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paulsgirl



There is a bear factory concession stand in the Ilac Centre - somewhere near Debenhams entrance


----------

